# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Black Teacher Hits Handicapped White Child, Tells Him Black People Fought To Not Ser

## GreenEyedLady

image: http://patdollard.com/wp-content/upl...la-bullock.jpg
*Excerpted from The Social Memo:* A Cincinnati teacher has resigned in the wake of racist comments and abusive actions taken toward handicapped children.
Intervention Specialist Pamela Bullock has left her position at Wayne Local Schools in Warren County, after four teaching assistants wrote a letter to administrators detailing her abuse toward students.
In one incident, the assistants reported that Ms. Bullock was taking care of a handicapped, non-verbal student, when she became irate at him. Bullock threw a marker at the boy, hitting him in the head.
Later the same day, a racial comment was directed toward the same student, wrote the assistants. After applying a bandage to the students leg, [Bullock] said, Anything else, your highness? My people fought for years, so we wouldnt have to serve white people like you.' *Keep reading*

Read more at http://patdollard.com/2015/07/black-...vlFXzSQh0kq.99


She should be charged with child abuse and jailed. How can such a disgusting racist be in charge of helpless children?

----------

usfan (07-02-2015)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

How can such a disgusting racist be in charge of helpless children?


​Affirmative Action

----------

Jim Scott (07-01-2015),KSigMason (07-02-2015),Rutabaga (07-01-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

*Intervention Specialist Pamela Bullock*

----------


## HoneyBee

So where's the liberals who detests racists? Nowhere in this thread that's for sure.

----------

Calypso Jones (07-01-2015),Conservative Libertarian (07-01-2015),Jim Scott (07-01-2015),RMNIXON (07-01-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

> In one incident, the assistants reported that Ms. Bullock was taking care of a handicapped, non-verbal student, when she became irate at him. *Bullock threw a marker at the boy, hitting him in the head.*
> Later the same day, “a racial comment was directed toward the same student,” wrote the assistants. “After applying a bandage to the student’s leg, *[Bullock] said, ‘Anything else, your highness? My people fought for years, so we wouldn’t have to serve white people like you.*'”


Hate crime. 

Where are you Mizz Lynch?




> *Two administrators, elementary school principal Jean Hartman and special education coordinator Amanda Johnson, did nothing about the incidents**, despite it being brought to their attention.* When the district started termination procedures, Bullock resigned and Johnson and Hartman were put on administrative leave.
> 
> http://www.thesocialmemo.org/2015/06/teacher-hits-handicapped-child-tells.html

----------

RMNIXON (07-01-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

Black people just don't want to associate or work for white people.  Send them back to Africa, or confine them to their own, unpoliced, cities.

----------


## Calypso Jones

apparently someone needs to do an intervention for this teacher.  SHe's out of control with hate.

The Dayton area of which Wayne must be part of recently had a Secret Mean Stinks contest and Miss Bullocks school didn't win.   I guess they never got the memos.   

http://www.wayne-local.com/index.php...id=8&Itemid=27

says the principal Miss Hartman and the co-ordinator Miss Johnson didn't do anything....why?

----------


## HoneyBee

She should never teach again right liberals? Racism is not to be tolerated.

----------


## Pepper Belly

She's pretty probably because she has an awful lot of caucasian in her. Pretty and hateful is a revolting combination.

----------


## Calypso Jones

address.phone number

http://www.wayne-local.com/files/fil...Newsletter.pdf

----------


## Calypso Jones

*Jean Hartman*Administrator, Counselor, Educator


LocationCincinnati AreaIndustryPrimary/Secondary Education




Previous
Wayne Local Schools,Ridgeville Christian School

----------


## Jim Scott

This kind of black racism aimed at defenseless children in her care is outrageous.  This woman is a disgrace to her race and her profession.  

If she is so perturbed at having to do anything for the white children in her care she should have limited her employment to black-only schools, who likely couldn't afford her services. 

 Let Ms. Bullock wallow in her resentment over being a racial minority somewhere else than in a school with handicapped white children in her care and let her try insulting white adults who can challenge her instead of the handicapped children she was venting at.  

*Jim*

----------

GreenEyedLady (07-01-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Read this Jim.  There are bits and pieces all the way down. 

 This was not an isolated incident.  this woman did not do anything resembling her job, she let others do the work.  She sat on her butt.  And then GOT AN AWARD not two months before this happened.    PERFECT example of how the left misbehaves and then they give each other awards.   OUT.  RAGEOUS. 

  It appears they LET HER RESIGN.   She ought to have the book thrown at her. 

 READ some of the cruel stuff this witch did to these chidren....removing the wheels that prevent the wheel chair from tipping over backwards!!?? 

  why isn't she in jail...and there should be some serious questions aimed at principal Hartman and her special ed coordinator Amanda Johnson.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/n...duct/29192905/

----------

Jim Scott (07-02-2015),Rutabaga (07-02-2015)

----------


## patrickt

> So where's the liberals who detests racists? Nowhere in this thread that's for sure.


That would be self-hatred since liberals are both racists and race-baiters.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-01-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Hartman and Johnson both put on administrative leave for knowing and doing nothing.  NO DOUBT WITH pay.

about 3/4 of the way down.  Ohio has some serious education issues with their staff.

http://www.cincinnati.com/story/news...duct/29189197/

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-01-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> That would be self-hatred since liberals are both racists and race-baiters.



Yeah, but one lectured me not more than an hour or so ago about how he doesn't tolerate racism. I don't see his ass in here do you?

----------


## RMNIXON

Here is the key to the entire problem:




> *My people fought for years.............*


This woman likely never suffered from racism. On the contrary Affirmative Action has given her an easy ride. But the resentment is still so strong that she would take it out on a child with disabilities because he was white!

How many whites can talk about "My People" in a professional setting and not be called on it?

Once again this suggest that blacks are being taught to be racists, they are proud of it and feel entitled in any circumstance.

----------

Jim Scott (07-02-2015),usfan (07-02-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

she doesn't look black.

----------


## Jen

She knew since he was non-verbal that he'd never tell on her.
I'm glad someone did.
That is reprehensible.

----------

GreenEyedLady (07-01-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

Next time you go to the hospital take a look at all those LVNs and workers.   They bring you that crappy hospital food don't they?

----------


## patrickt

> Yeah, but one lectured me not more than an hour or so ago about how he doesn't tolerate racism. I don't see his ass in here do you?


 He meant he won't tolerate racism from you. From Barack Obama is fine. From Eric Holder is fine. From Joe Biden is okay. The racists on the left who keep blacks in the city in ghettos, unemployed, their kids in non-performing schools as long as they can stand it aren't a problem. No, the problem is those microaggressions, those code words, those dog whistles that only leftist bitches can hear. Bitches isn't sexist either. The men on the left are bitches as much as the women.

----------

HoneyBee (07-01-2015),Jim Scott (07-02-2015)

----------


## Rudy2D

> Once again this suggest that blacks are being taught to be racists, they are proud of it and feel entitled in any circumstance.


Just makes it easier to implement the solution.   :Frown:

----------


## Jim Scott

> Read this Jim.  There are bits and pieces all the way down. 
> 
>  This was not an isolated incident.  this woman did not do anything resembling her job, she let others do the work.  She sat on her butt.  And then GOT AN AWARD not two months before this happened.    PERFECT example of how the left misbehaves and then they give each other awards.   OUT.  RAGEOUS. 
> 
>   It appears they LET HER RESIGN.   She ought to have the book thrown at her. 
> 
>  READ some of the cruel stuff this witch did to these chidren....removing the wheels that prevent the wheel chair from tipping over backwards!!?? 
> 
>   why isn't she in jail...and there should be some serious questions aimed at principal Hartman and her special ed coordinator Amanda Johnson.
> ...


I skimmed the article and quickly came to the same conclusion that you did.  Ohio schools have a big problem.  This is the culmination of years of leftist PC rubbish being fed to college students who become school teachers and the Obama-led black racism that is sharply dividing the black and white races in America, undoing decades of progress.  Add to that, the teacher unions that coddle the worst of their members and ensure that bad teachers are very difficult to fire due to union contracts that drag the process out except in the most egregious cases, such as the OP refers to.  

If any more proof were needed as to the deterioration of the taxpayer-funded school system, this sorry incident offers it. A black racist abusing disabled children reflects the bitter hatred some blacks nurture and then manifest on whites, even disabled white school children in their care.  This is what comes of lax local school boards afraid to discipline neither poorly performing teachers or unruly students.  Union protectionism and a reflexive deference to black school employees by white school administrators and school boards give us the kind of sad and outrageous situation this incident in an Ohio school demonstrates.  We need to 'take back our schools' but leftists realize that and are using Common Core to negate parental influence.  I see things continuing to grow worse as public schools devolve; the dedicated teachers quit the profession or retire and the upcoming teachers arrive full of leftist nonsense masquerading as intelligence and the blacks with that as well as unjustified animosity toward white society.  

Private schools (often formed by concerned parents) and home schooling for those who can do so seems to be the only solutions.  However, the Common Core scheme will make the SATs and other state testing conform to Common Core instructions so even those options may be going away.  Not a great future for the nations children unless parents can pay attention long enough to realize what is happening in the public school system and start electing people from the school board up who will work to reverse the slide toward mediocrity.  Until that happens, expect to see more stories such as this.    

*Jim*

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Here is the key to the entire problem:
> 
> 
> 
> This woman likely never suffered from racism. On the contrary Affirmative Action has given her an easy ride. But the resentment is still so strong that she would take it out on a child with disabilities because he was white!
> 
> How many whites can talk about "My People" in a professional setting and not be called on it?
> 
> Once again this suggest that blacks are being taught to be racists, they are proud of it and feel entitled in any circumstance.


actually, HER PEOPLE haven't fought for years.  Leftist radical jews have fought for them, mLk fought for them and died, white northerners and abolitionist southerners fought for them but they seem to sit on their butts letting everybody else do the work.    Now if you want to count, attacks with numbers on unsuspecting non blacks ..and sucker punches to unsuspecting pedestrians?  and anonymous attacks on police.....knockout game, raping and torturing white girlfriends,abusing and mistreating white mentally disabled children???.....well I guess you might say they fought.  like cowards.

----------

